# Rotary Super-Sports Information Help



## JeremySlover (Feb 15, 2020)

I recently bought a Rotary Super-Sports from England. I will list what I think know about this watch. If I am wrong about anything please let me know and then I will get to my questions. I believe its a 1940, with an A. Schild 984/ 440 movement. 15 jewels. What I want to know; is it missing a tension ring at the crystal (bezel), is there a name for this case shape, could it have been an issued item for the war? Additionally is it wise to try to remove the lume that fell off the hands on to the dial, and is this a rare combination between the dial style with its markers in this case. I find very few examples of this watch.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I doubt it was issued during the war, but whatever you do do not touch the lume. It should be radium, and still radioactive for another 1600 years


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Jeremy, caution should prevail with regard to the lume, as Scott so wisely warns above. Touching or ingesting that sort of lume is to be avoided, even if the quantities involved might seem trivial.

The case shape of your watch is essentially "round" with no special name; it is the lugs that are slightly different from the normal run. As far as the date of the watch is concerned, I would put it at just post-War, perhaps nudging into the early 1950s, and I notice that there are plenty of Rotary Super-Sports illustrated online; I am not sure how long that particular "Super-Sports" branding was used by Rotary or when it was introduced.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Have you had the back off to identify the movement? I can see a discussion here about a similar SS with AS984, but that doesn't mean the same movement is in yours. We'd need a high resolution photo if you want help identifying it.


----------



## JeremySlover (Feb 15, 2020)

I did have the back off it was stamped 1002 984.

I will work on a high res photo. I'm at work so it maybe later tonight.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

A couple of references online support your identification. Link1 Link2 3rd picture down

Are there any markings on the case back? If it was British military issue it should have an arrow (crows foot) and other stock/serial numbers. Otherwise, "military" often just describes a dial that is easy to read.


----------



## JeremySlover (Feb 15, 2020)

https://ibb.co/51cpRCh


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I was looking for the Super-Sports trademark registration. Rotary doesn't seem to have registered it until 1956 and it expired in 1979. However the online Rotary museum shows one as an example of their range in the 1930s.


----------



## JeremySlover (Feb 15, 2020)

Yeah I have an a-11 elgin and it's no problem to get info but rotary seems hard to nail down exact info. Wonder if it was the war making production fast or just the way rotary was. Rotary I know also left the swiss at some point and moved to Britain.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

JeremySlover said:


> Rotary I know also left the swiss at some point and moved to Britain.


 It was the Swiss registrations I found. They were generally well documented and easy to dig up online. Trademarks registered in other countries are much harder to trace once they expire. That's general, not specific to Rotary.


----------

